# Ernesto, Mimosa, dEUS and Flynn



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

Some recent pics of my gang, we took the last of last years' fosters to their new home last saturday so we are enjoying the peace and quiet while it lasts....

Ernesto en Mimosa turn 8 years old this week, I can't believe we've had them for that long !

Ernesto;





































Mimosa is Ernesto's sister from the same litter;










The weather is great at the moment, we take the cats out into the garden every day. Because we haven't cat-proofed it yet we use harnesses.
Don't pay attention to the mess, we haven't been able to take care of the yard yet since we moved because we were swamped with fosters



















I think she's had enough of getting her picture taken;










Our little ball of fluff dEUS the Birman will turn 7 in may;














































And last but not least Flynn the Somali. He turns 7 years in may too.



































[/quote]


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Flynn is so cute. I'm willing to bet that he's a sweet kid, and I bet his other feline family members are sweet as well.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

All adorable!!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful long haired gangs! There gotta be lots of hairs flying in your house :lol:

Is your Somali a lot more active than your Birman? I really want to get a Somali, but I'm afraid he will be too hyper for my two girls...


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

We got Flynn and dEUS from a Birman breeder who also had a Somali female she bred just this once. Flynn is a bit more active than dEUS but according to the vet and show judges dEUS is a very active Birman, we chalk that up to the company he had whilst growing up :grin:

I've noticed that a lot of people who have Birmans tend to like Somali's too, I know several people who have both and their cats do well.

Flynn and dEUS are foster brothers, Flynn's mom had a C-section and dEUS' mom took care of the Somali kittens after birth, after that they took care of their litters together.










Here they are 1 and 4 weeks old:










Originally we were only getting Flynn but my husband talked me into a fourth cat and I chose dEUS. The breeder told me afterwards she was pleased we picked him because she had noticed these two were always hanging out together. 

In their new house with us, 6 and 7 months old:










Seven years later they are still friends;










We do get a lot of hair from four longhaired cats, but a raw diet and a Roomba really help a lot !


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info! And the kitten pictures are just way too cute! 

I like Somali a lot, especially the red ones. If my mom would let me get a third cat, I will go with either Somali or American Curl. I like Somali better, but the activity level is a concern. My two girls are in the middle of the road, not too hyper but not lazy either, and I'm quite happy with that style. I never dealt with a very energetic cat, so don't know if I can handle it...


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

OMG Your cats are absolutely beautiful! I too am a fan of long hied cats  I'm awaiting my two kittens that are coming home in May and June. One is a chocolate male birman and the other a female NFC! Our taste in cats is quite similar I love your Ernesto. What breed is he? and Flynn's eyes are breathtaking.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks. Ernesto and Mimosa are moggies, they were born on a cattle farm. I was there to visit a friend of my mom when I saw them.

You must be so excited about getting your little fluffballs, I just went and had a peek at them in your topic.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

What a beautiful family!! I can't beleive that Ernesto and Mimosa are from the same litter!

(Another long-haired cat lover here)


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! I have to say I'm sure those are the prettiest moggies I've ever seen Except for my cat Crazy of course


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I can believe they are from the same litter seeing as kittens from the same litter can be fathered by two different cats or more


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

crazyismycat said:


> Well I can believe they are from the same litter seeing as kittens from the same litter can be fathered by two different cats or more


They could even have the same father. The main difference between them is the point gene and there are several breeds where you can see examples of mixed litters of pointed and non pointed cats. 

For instance Siberian cat and the pointed Siberian Neva Masquerade or Siamese and Oriental Shorthairs. In mixed breed cats like mine you can get litters like that too.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, your kitties are stunning.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Flynn has such beautiful green eyes!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

All of them are stunning, congratulations, I just couldn't stop staring at their pictures, and look at Flynn's eyes, breathtaking as someone said already


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Mimosa said:


>



All of your cats are gorgeous and the blue eyes have me melting in my chair. But Flynn's eyes just knocked me off of my seat. Momo's eyes are that color, but they don't look nearly as vibrant as his. I think she's jealous. lol!


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

I've got some more pictures of dEUS;

He was relaxing on the windowsill;










But then he suddenly heard a fly buzzing around;










And he tried to hit it:










Unfortunately for dEUS the fly was too fast for him:










Then he caught the fly between his paws and tried to put it in his mouth, but look what is on his whiskers...










He gave up...stupid fly !!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

so cute! love his face in the last pic, he is definately saying "stupid fly" hahahaha


----------

